

Show HN: gotypecast.com - be interviewed by anyone - illdave

I wanted to share &#38; get advice on a web app I've been building - goTypecast.com allows people to be interviewed by groups of people. I think it could be useful for experts who want to answer questions on their specialist topic.<p>An interesting use case might be a lecturer that wants to answer questions from their students on the topic of their last lecture. I could also see this being useful for bloggers that want to answer questions from their readers on their specialist subject.<p>I'd really, really appreciate any feedback &#38; advice.
======
illdave
Clickable: <http://gotypecast.com/>

Also, here's an example of a Typecast: <http://gotypecast.com/casts/1>

------
timruffles
That's a great little app. I'm sure lots of podcasters etc would be interested
in a scalable way of interacting with subscribers. Maybe try to pitch it to
someone making money from ebooks/podcasts?

~~~
illdave
Thanks, that's a great idea

------
richardbaxter
I think this is a fantastic concept for tutoring / lecture support! Good
skills and good luck!

